
A Comprehensive Guide to Font Loading Strategies - micaeloliveira
https://www.zachleat.com/web/comprehensive-webfonts/
======
rawnlq
Some jsfiddle or codepen examples would make this much more readable. Kind of
tedious to inspect source to pick out the relevant bits for each approach to
compare.

But I guess this article was written for people who are already deeply
familiar with these problems/techniques. For example acronyms for flash of
unstyled text / flash of invisible text were never defined. And I have never
even heard of FOFT.

------
mozumder
There's also HTTP/2 server push of fonts.

